# SPS Programmiersystem CoDeSys oder MULTIPROG?



## sps freak (22 Oktober 2009)

,Die Qual der Wahl….
....das SPS Programmiersystem CoDeSys oder MULTIPROG? 
Hätten Sie es gewusst? Die I/O-Module von Firma WAGO passen für beide Systeme.

Das WAGO-I/O-System 750/753 stellt mit seinen programmierbaren Standard-Feldbuscontrollern seit Jahren skalierbare Leistungen zur Verfügung. In Verbindung mit dem robusten, kompakten und feinmodularen I/O-System eignet sich das System sowohl für die Realisierung von stand alone- als auch vernetzten Automatisierungsanwendungern. 
Die Programmierung der WAGO Controller erfolgt mit dem Softwarepaket WAGO-I/O-PRO gemäß IEC 61131-3 („CoDeSys Automation Alliance“).
Die Fa. OHP AUTOMATION SYSTEMS, Rodgau, hat mit ihrer Neuentwicklung Micro, einer Datalogger-Modem-Fernwirk-SPS, die Voraussetzung geschaffen, um einerseits das IEC-konforme Programmiersystem MULTIPROG der Fa. KW-Software zu nutzen und gleichzeitig aber die von Fa. WAGO angebotene Vielfalt der Prozessanbindung über I/O- Module zu adaptieren. Die wirtschaftliche EasytoUse Automatisierungseinheit ist feinmodular aufgebaut und eignet sich ideal für kleine bis mittlere Anwendungen im unteren Automatisierungssegment. FWT-Anwendungen mit optional intern steckbaren Kommunikationsadaptern, die über ISDN-, GSM-, GPRS- sowie Analogmodem kommunizieren, sind damit zusätzlich prädestiniert für den Einsatz der Micro als intelligente FWT-Unterstationen.
Standard FWT- Protokolle, wie IEC60870-5-101, -104 oder das weit verbreitete Modbus TCP Protokoll können mit dem Micro-System in unterschiedlichste Automatisierungs- bzw. Fernwirkumgebungen genutzt werden. Die Fernparametrierung der Unterstationen erfolgt dabei über Ethernet bzw. GPRS. Die Alarmierung geschieht z. B. über SMS. Für die Nutzung der internen RTC (real time clock) steht ein optionaler Uhrzeitempfänger bereit.
Neugierig? Ab sofort können Sie den gesamten Infobrief unter www.ibp-automation.de/infobrief kostenlos herunterladen.
Weitere interessante und sehr nützliche Tipps zur Programmierung finden Sie auch im Buch* "**SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3 mit MULTIPROG"* ISBN 978-3-00-022043-2. Preis € 49,95 inkl. Porto und Versand
Bei Buch-Bestellungen bis zum 15.Dezember 2009 können wir Ihnen ein lukratives Angebot von bis zu 30% Rabatt machen. Fragen Sie nach unter info@ibp-automation.de 
Eine Leseprobe sowie Rezensionen aus der Industrie und von bekannten Hochschul-Professoren bieten wir auf unserer Homepage.

Gruß 
Jochen Petry
IBP Ingenieurbüro Petry


----------

